# The First Official Texas Thread Meetup....(6/29/2013)



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so excited, can't wait to meet everyone in person)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Me too, kc. It should be a fun time!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay, can't wait!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh, I wish I could go but I just couldn't possibly swing it at this point.

Maybe next time!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Gosh, I wish I could go but I just couldn't possibly swing it at this point.
> 
> Maybe next time!


There has already been talk of a fall meetup .. possibly with horses!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Counting down... Thursday, Friday, Saturday!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, why do I have to be on the complete other side of the state from everyone else...and why couldn't TX be smaller?! LOL.

Heck, I have to drive 4 hours one way just to get out of the panhandle :?.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm driving 4 hours to the meet up ...just sayin' *smile*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, well, to get to Ft Worth for me is just right around 6 hours.

I wouldn't trade where I live for anything...but it sure is out in the boonies.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaaaw man thats the day after I have to fly back to hawaii!


Oh well yall have fun!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be there. Camera charged. Just have to figure out how to tie dye this yahmul....yarhmul....yahrmul.....uh.... beanie!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Yarmulke....my auto correct doesn't have the word in it. Sorry DBA


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It will be fun and nuisance you can call it a Kippah. Its the same as a Yarmulke just easier to spell and pronounce. LOL
smrobs you can bet your lone star loving behind there will be another. I personally would like to meet you.
Even if we have to plan a trail ride in Palo Duro Canyon.
Anyone else going to the ApHC and APHA shows at Will Rogers in Ft Worth? Look for a bunch of people wearing t shirts that say Texas Friends and HORSEFORUM.com.
If your there and come by and say hello we probably will have a tshirt for you too. We will then be your personal cheering section. Shalom


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Dang it, I'm still recovering from foot surgery. I'll have to catch the next one. Is there a way us non-attending Texans can get a t-shirt?


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> It will be fun and nuisance you can call it a Kippah. Its the same as a Yarmulke just easier to spell and pronounce. LOL
> smrobs you can bet your lone star loving behind there will be another. I personally would like to meet you.
> Even if we have to plan a trail ride in Palo Duro Canyon.
> Anyone else going to the ApHC and APHA shows at Will Rogers in Ft Worth? Look for a bunch of people wearing t shirts that say Texas Friends and HORSEFORUM.com.
> If your there and come by and say hello we probably will have a tshirt for you too. We will then be your personal cheering section. Shalom


One of my trail riding groups sponsors a ride in Palo Duro Canyon every spring. Have never been and am thinking about going nexf year. It is usually a small group under 20.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

My Aunt lives in Goodlet (between Quanah and Childress) and we've taken the horsea a few times as she has a few hundred acres to ride on. Nevrr been to Palo Duro Canyon though. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> LOL smrobs you can bet your lone star loving behind there will be another. I personally would like to meet you.
> Even if we have to plan a trail ride in Palo Duro Canyon.


Well, thank you , I'd love to meet you as well...among others.

Dang, that might be a good idea about Palo Duro Canyon, very pleasant for trail rides down there, though we'd probably want to go in spring or fall to avoid heat strokes LOL. As funny as it is, I've never ridden down there but always wanted to.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

A group of Oklahoma girls, that I ride with, went to Pole canyon, Caprock state park last month. LOVED IT! I'd like to go there, and Palo Duro when it's cooler.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Have we set a time for the pancake house tomorrow? Last I heard it was 11:00.
Happy Friday everybody!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I hear 10:30 and 11:00 ... we are driving 4 hours so we are shooting for 11:00... but dba is in charge ... lol


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I vote for 11.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Someone take photo's of the ApHC classes for me


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I think 11 am is reasonable. We just need a headcount to ensure we have enough seats at the table. I will be there early and the name of the table will be Texas Friends. So just ask the hostess.
Anyone getting there before me ask for a large table and tell them the name of the party. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha! Ask the hostess for the Texas Friends table??

I envision being on the phone with dba as I walk in the door waving .. then the entire table starts waving and screaming "We're over here! We're over here!"

Then I see the tie dyed Kippah and know I'm at the right place...

*snort*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texasgal we can make that a reality.
Going by her facebook picture all we DFW members need to do is look for a blonde 9 yo in motorcycle gear with a big guy following her.
That ought to do it. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

OMG, y'all are killing me! :lol:


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm good with 11! See ya there!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Woo hoo, less than 24 hrs to go!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dba, my husband has been called alot of things .. but "big guy" has NEVER been one of them.. lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texasgal I am 5'7" and weigh 145 anyone taller than me is a big guy.
Not that i would ever call him that to his face. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal I am 5'7" and weigh 145 *anyone taller than me is a big guy.*
> Not that i would ever call him that to his face. LOL Shalom


 
He's not... :lol:


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Count me in for around 11
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright, here's where we started off our amazing day!!!









And at the APHA and Appy youth world show....
















































Most of the pics were taken by Outnabout! I'm sure there will be more to come! Can't wait to see the ones TG took!!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Meetup was a success. It's amazing how horses can bring people together who might not otherwise ever meet.

There was lots of laughter, food, horses, and fun. 

We thought we missed Kiara but she was able to hook up with Outnabout and kctop for dinner and then met up with us on Sunday to see dba's horses.

Thanks to all that made it: kctop and hubby, Cynical and son, Outnabout, nuisance, myself and my hubby, and of course, dba.

The shirts were excellent and a nice touch!

Now, if I could get my computer to recognize the internet, I could share a few of my 112 pictures ....


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

So jealous!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

xlionesss said:


> So jealous!!!


 Me too. Sounds like my husband would be one with the crowd. 5'7" and 145.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think all three of the guys were under 5'8" !


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, dh just likes ro think he's taller....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

... and my dh called him on it ... lol


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, loved it! I kept telling him he wasn't that tall but he never believed me???? He is truly in denial about hos oompalumpaness.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a link to my photo's. I didn't take as many. Don't have to be my friend, or have a FB acct to view them. But, I did force KC to be my friend, so I can tag her! lol

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151655439786743.1073741833.633321742&type=1&l=0e94ac651c


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine puffs like a banty roo when he is called on it but hey, facts is facts. His brother and cousin are the tallest in their family and they are my height 5'10". While my mom is 5'6'' (with age) and the shortest in our family my dad and most of my cousins are at least in the 5'10 - 6' range. My brothers and a couple of cousins though are between 6'2 and 6'5. I guess I should clarify - the guys as most of the girls are under 5'6. I get the giggles seeing him in our crowd....:wink::wink::lol::lol: The women in his family are even shorter 4'10 - 5'2. I am amazonian in comparison. I was the smallest in my X's family. His sis is 6"2.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't be silly nu, all you had to do was ask and I was honored to accept! Great pics by the way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am 5'7" and comfortable with it. I did notice that 4 of the women were taller than the 3 men in our group. 
We now need to plan the next get together and give us something to look forward to. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It is really nice to be around someone/ be comfortable in the skin they're/you're in. Most of my horse friends, male and female are 5'8 and under. I guess that actaully goes for most of my friends. Except the teachers. For some reason those women are all right around my height. Makes it easier dealing with teens and tweens I think. 

I had friends in Atlanta and loved the Jefferson, Tyler areas. We camp every spring somewhere along the Tx/La border. It is so beautiful in the piney woods.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Those pics are really beautiful.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

New friends ...


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Great pics!

DB - beautiful, beautiful Arabs! but what's the story on that buckskin? I want it!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

That's kctops filly ....those last few pics are at kctop's place


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh. I want that filly, KC!!

Love the pic of Star and Sam checking each other out! All those foals are divine. Wish I hadn't missed day 2


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks CY. That's my $50 auction filly. I hope she's everything dh wants her to be when she finishes growing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I miss my Arabs so much! that poor black mare, looks as big as she did before she foaled! lol Is she bred back, and that big already, or jut a big ol broodmare belly? That's my problem... big ole broodmare belly! lol


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Omg KC!! I want your filly!! I wish Henny was that color!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous horses, looooooooooooooooove Sam, I have a weakness for pretty chestnut horses lol!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! Wish I could have seen KCTops place too. Alas, responsibilities... Good thing DH was with me, or I would have taken some of them home


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

nuisance said:


> I miss my Arabs so much! that poor black mare, looks as big as she did before she foaled! lol Is she bred back, and that big already, or jut a big ol broodmare belly? That's my problem... big ole broodmare belly! lol


She was not bred back, because she was a shamelessly in season ... lol


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

And only had eyes for the new guy. Poor Star.:lol:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

So true tg. She's the one I thought was carrying twins she was so big!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

texasgal said:


> She was not bred back, because she was a shamelessly in season ... lol


Reminds me. Last night, while riding, we rode in front of a pasture with 3 horses, mare, yearling, and gelding. Of course, they all come running over to the fence. Lil perks her ears up, wants to go over to say high. Then turns around with her butt to them and squats.... guess who's in season?! the hussy. lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

KCtop do not worry you are still number one photo person in my book. Plus you are just a few miles away.
Anyone can come out and see the horses anytime .
Sam and Star really do pose and prance for each other.
You should have seen them in person. They really put on a show.
Thanks Texasgal for the great pictures. My horses have never looked so good.
Krystal is not in foal this year she just looks to be 10 months along.
The bay colt in the last set of pictures is my newest addition. He is going to look great and hopefully he will be Stars replacement and cross well on his fillies. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

They were fun to photograph ... I thought there were some good ones too!

So great to finally meet you and the horses ..


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

wheres my appy pics!?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

kctop and texasgal with the bond your two husbands formed I dont think you will have to plead too hard in order to attend any future meet and greets. LOL
cynical nuisance kiara outnabout you all lived up to my expectations. We are going to have to find something to do with the horses around the dfw area so kctop and i can keep the good vibes going along.
Of course nuisance lives 150 miles away and kiara further than that in another direction.
Kiara I want to see Sams nephew in person someday.
Texasgal i think you drove the farthest so at least my hat is off to you. I know I was impressed.
Cant wait for the next one. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup .. our next big discussion will have to be time and location of meetup #2..

It was great fun and thanks so much for the shirts, parking, and welcoming us oit to play with the horses....

*hugs*


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

DB, you are welcome to see him anytime. Just remember e is in pasture condition  I do find it kind of funny that he is 2 years older than his uncle. but shh, don't tell him, he doesn't know. He thinks he's a lot younger.  BTW, I pm'ed you about the shirt. 

Out of curiosity, I looked it up and we came from equally far as TG. Gosh, didn't realize we drove THAT far. Texas is huge.

Can't wait for the next meet-up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

kiara i did get the pm and will pm you back about the shirt to let you know when to expect it. Small or medium?
All my horses were in pasture condition so do not ever feel embarrassed about that. Thanks to rice bran and amplify nuggets they look great in pasture condition. Well most of them. One or two still have some issues due to foaling or like Sam being a nervous high strung stallion. They will get there though. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texasgal I enjoyed meeting your husband and you. Just wish I could have spent more time both days but responsibilities have priority around here and there will be a next time. Shalom


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

If you have small, that will do, if not, medium is just fine. Thank you!

Once I graduate (last semester!) I should have more time to get him back in shape. 

See, Sam is just trying to save you the work and exercises himself.  I'm sure you'll get him looking great soon as judged by your other horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ya know, I love photos of horses same as the next horsewoman, but I don't see enough photos of people. And who is who?


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Tiny TG may have more people pics to post later. I know that she took more pics than anyone else.
There are two group photos, one posted on 6/29 by Kctop and the other by TG on 7/2, both taken at the pancake house. In these two, left to right are Cynical25, Texasgal, Outnabout behind DBArabians in front, Kctop, and Nuisance. In Texasgal's post from 7/2 Kiara is the blond in orange/pink with DBArabian's horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm all about the horse pics ....lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Was everyone kind of how you expected them to be? Did DB say "Shalom" at the end of every time he talked? (that's a joke, btw)


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL! I think everyone was pretty close to what I expected  It was fun to meet face to face, and exciting that we're all talking about planning our next event.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Was this an all day event? did some of you have to get a hotel, due to traveling such a long distance?
I envy you . it sounds like so much fun.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Texasgal and hwr dh did get a hotel room but they didn't leave until Monday. Kiara and her dh stayed with a relative Saturday night. Both of the drove 4 to 5 hours to meet everyone! We started at 11 in Saturday then just kinda played it by ear. Dh and I had an awesome weekend with everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so glad you all got to meet and so sad I wasn't there..!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It was fun! 

dba was probably the least like I expected. I thought he'd be quiet, fatherly with glasses, a bald spot, and a kippah ..... NOPE. He looks much younger than he is, and is the life of the party! Very generous and proud of his horses.

We all just got on so well, and had so much fun.

Next meeting ................?


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Next meeting: south in mid-late september 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

TG, I also expected DBA to be serious, paternal, and quiet. Ha! He is very outgoing and fun. Also expected TG and Nu to be kinda crazy but they were both pretty quiet. Everyone was super nice and looking forward to meeting again.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OK ladies next time I will be the quiet one. I think Texasgal thinking of me as an Albert Einstien type person is hilarious.
I am glad I surprised everyone.
No tiny I do not say Shalom after every sentence. I use it here because I do not know when I will rejoin the conversation. I do say it when I meet and depart. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

We would not know what to do if you were the quiet one dba! Ww love you just tge way you are!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am too old to change kctop so dont worry. See you tomorrow around 5. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Sam has been cleared for breeding. He is clean as a whistle and will not leave the mare with anything but a healthy foal hopefully.
I was concerned after knowing that he has been passed around for a few years.
Now he just needs to relax more and gain about 150 - 200 lbs. He has gained about 25-30 so progess on that front is slowly happening. Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's great dba! Can't wait to see how he crosses with your mares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like he is well on his way. Can't wait to see full body pics when he is "more" himself.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I can tell you he is going ro be stunning QtrBel!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Maybe I need to start putting my pennies away for one of those future foals if DBA will part with any.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Great to hear Sam is doing well! How is Flame? (I wish Ihad taken pics of him) And Casius? Even though he is a yearling, he is still stunning (no matter what anyone says!) and will make a fine adult. You will probably have to invest in a mounting block though :wink:

So, next meet-up south? Late September? There is already a suggestion for place floating around. Very exciting!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm jealous, folks. :wink: Looks like we only unite in my area when we face something bad (like county proposal to get rid of small farms). 

Although you should of also tell "who's'who" on those pics. I was only able to guess dba. LOL! 



texasgal said:


> dba was probably the least like I expected. I thought he'd be quiet, fatherly with glasses, a bald spot, and a kippah .....


:rofl: 

That's actually very different from how I imagined him... In fact more close to the real one.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Kitten Val thanks for accepting me just as I am and not expecting some walking PHD. I am human you know. Then again in the group pictures as the only male I am pretty easy to identify. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> Kitten Val thanks for accepting me just as I am and not expecting some walking PHD. I am human you know.


I've been in academics long enough (before I decided to change the profession) to know many professors and researchers in person. Most of them look very different from what TG painted (and some have very interesting hobbies, and some are very cool and easy going). So seeing you "in person" was something I expected. Haha! :wink: (although I have to say you are the only jewish person I know who breeds horses  ).


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

We had a great time at our meet up. I try not to create a picture of someone before I meet them because I'm normally wrong. Everyone was great at our meet up and I am looking forward to the next one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Isn't that fun? I've had several meetups where people had never met in person .. it's always a blast!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

We did have fun and I cant wait for the next one either.
The next one I hope to be able to spend more time together. 
KittenVal maybe you need to make a trip to Texas for the next one? LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

An overnight somewhere would be a blast! Tg's idea at bandera with the house and horses would be sooooo cool! This way nobody is short on time and we can really visit more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> KittenVal maybe you need to make a trip to Texas for the next one? LOL Shalom


I WISH I could, but it's hard to do with the little baby.  May be one day... (thanks for inviting though!).


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Left to right girls:

Cynical, texasgal, outnabout, kctop, nuisance

Front and center: dbarabians


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Front Left: texasgal and dbarabians
Back Left: outnabout and nuisance
Front Right: Cynical and her son
Back Right: kctop and her DH


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

If we go for an overnighter, will have to find a 4 star place for DBA to stay! lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

and tg and her hubby ... lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

kctop having a conversation with Jon Bon Jovi ... *snort* .. really, that's dbarabians.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! We should do something like that closer to my area.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

outnabout and kctops DH


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

kctop's DH and texasgal's DH


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Kiara in the pink with her DH hidden in the blue.. kctop (I think) hidden in the white.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

kctop's DD


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Kristi my email address is ******* . Thanks for the info. let me know when you have another cookout at the barn and I will invite myself. LOL I enjoy spending time with you and Mike. Shalom Donald


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OOPS the above message was supposed to be in a PM. Everyone can email me now. I also dont know anyone by the names in the post above either. Shalom


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Edit it quick! lol


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Where did ya'll get those beautiful T shirts? I love them.*


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

...had them made ....


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *Where did ya'll get those beautiful T shirts? I love them.*


Cowgirl - you can have the t-shirts. I'll take Donald :shock:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Spirit Lifter said:


> Cowgirl - you can have the t-shirts. I'll take Donald :shock:


Oh my. Texas HF group bringing people together since 2013! Lol


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Oh my. Texas HF group bringing people together since 2013! Lol


Who wouldn't be interested in a single guy that's cute and LOVES and lives horses! Ah....yeah!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Spirit Lifter said:


> Who wouldn't be interested in a single guy that's cute and LOVES and lives horses! Ah....yeah!


ROFLMAO .... that's all..... :shock:


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry Donald we are going on and on a about you. Please forgive me. I too thought after posting for a year he was kind of PoinDexter  How does an American Cowboy come to frequently use the term Shalom?? Shalom.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Spiritlifter, I embrace my full heritage and I am very proud to be a seventh generation Texan. Shalom Donald


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Omg! I missed this meet up  I know I dont write too much on the Texas thread but I LOVE reading yalls post. Yall are hilarious! Dang dang dang! I would have loved to stalk yall in person. **** Im so kidding. But seriously I feel like a creeper reading and liking yalls posts but not commenting. I hide in the shadows lol. Can't believe I missed putting faces with screen names.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's ik, you can make our next one which will be in tge cooler months somewhere south of dfw!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:razz: All you folks live down there where there is a central area to meet. Poor me, living way out here in the boonies all by my lonesome .




:lol:


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^
DBA doncha think that THE Smrobs of Horse Forum deserves at least a T-shirt?
If nothing else at least she can use it to wipe her tears... 

Smrobs, what size?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I have no idea. Some I wear a small, others a medium...so I'd probably better go with a medium.

What would I owe you for it?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey you guys have to plan a meetup when I come visit db in the fall!! That'll be a hoot!!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Nuthin, silly :wink:



smrobs said:


> LOL, I have no idea. Some I wear a small, others a medium...so I'd probably better go with a medium.
> 
> What would I owe you for it?


----------

